# Installing Heater?



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

I just got done setting up my fish's new tank and was wondering if I did everything correctly. In the diagram on my Elite Mini Submersible 25W heater's instructions it shows the knob on top above the water, but it says it's fully submersible. That means I can put it all the way below the water? It sounds like a stupid question because of the "fully submersible" label on the package and I've seen many pictures of heaters all the way below the water. It makes me a little nervous with the cord like that though.

Also, the instructions on the Aqueon 2.5 gallon tank says not to fill up the tank all the way for a while
"When all the interior work has been done, resume filling the aquarium most of the rest of the way... Do not fill all the way to the top. Leave about an inch of clear glass at the top. You will top it off after the fish have been added." 

Can someone confirm if I am doing everything correctly and clarify the heater installation? What should I do next? How long should I wait to turn the heater on and put my betta in the tank? Thank you for any help!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

if im correct, my 2.5 minibow only activates the filter when its a i inch minimum below the top. theres also deocration water displacement to take into account. ive fully submersed the elite 25w adjustable and it still works perfectly. it may be the minimum mark is there to tell when its too high. its also for convenience to keep the knob above water (should you chose so) so you dont have to get your hand wet to adjust the heater if necessary atm both of mine are just below the bottom of the knob. 

the heater should go on right away given the setting is higher that the water temp to make sure it goes on. id suggest you put it to 0 then adjust until the light goes on given you arent already at you temperature of choice and go from there to adjust higher or lower. for example the water temperature is 24C and you turn just until the light goes on. check to see when it stops and check the temperature. acclimate the fish to the temperature properly before setting him free. the heater will give off a slightly oily smell when on, its ok as long as it doesnt smoke when on (ie defective). id wait a few hours before adding the fish or test the heater in another tank/container wwithout fish to check if it works properly.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I submerge my heater and it's the same one as yours, no problems for me.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I too have the same heater (50W version) and it is kept fully under the water about 90% of the time. The only thing you really need for your fish is more plants! That one tiny little thing isn't going to make him very comfortable. :/


----------



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> I too have the same heater (50W version) and it is kept fully under the water about 90% of the time. The only thing you really need for your fish is more plants! That one tiny little thing isn't going to make him very comfortable. :/


Thank you everyone! It's much better to know what others have done rather than relying on the instructions. 

(I'm going to the store soon to get more plants and something else to hide in. He also has a tiny submarine but it's still in the other tank with him.  )


----------



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

I have another question about the heater. The light doesn't seem to stay on very long. I thought it was supposed to be on until the heater was the right temperature. Is it supposed to only go on for really short time? Also, the cord seems twisted from being crammed in the packaging. I'm afraid to bend the wire to make it straight because I don't want to break anything on it. I'm not even sure if its already broken either.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Water should cascade from the filter... your water level looks just right. You want the filter cartdrige to trap the debris and for it not to be washed away by the water inside the tank. Soooo water level should touch the lip of the filter out take.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

KirstyTat said:


> I have another question about the heater. The light doesn't seem to stay on very long. I thought it was supposed to be on until the heater was the right temperature. Is it supposed to only go on for really short time? Also, the cord seems twisted from being crammed in the packaging. I'm afraid to bend the wire to make it straight because I don't want to break anything on it. I'm not even sure if its already broken either.


can you please define a twisted cord? is it like a licorice stick/twisler or just a u shaped bend. the u shaped bend is perfectly normal given the cord isnt defective inside. either way, put the light in somewhere and flex the cord to check for a short. do any sections of wire seem hotter thas others ie just after the male plug. mine can stay on for 24hrs no problem.


----------



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> Water should cascade from the filter... your water level looks just right. You want the filter cartdrige to trap the debris and for it not to be washed away by the water inside the tank. Soooo water level should touch the lip of the filter out take.


Thank you! That is good to know.


----------



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

nel3 said:


> can you please define a twisted cord? is it like a licorice stick/twisler or just a u shaped bend. the u shaped bend is perfectly normal given the cord isnt defective inside. either way, put the light in somewhere and flex the cord to check for a short. do any sections of wire seem hotter thas others ie just after the male plug. mine can stay on for 24hrs no problem.


It was twisted slightly like a licorice stick where the cord connected to the inside of the heater. I was able to bend it back and I didn't notice any sections of the wire being hotter. 
So the light is suppose to stay on for a long time? Mine is keeping the water at about 80, but the light goes on for a about 30 seconds and goes off.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

KirstyTat said:


> It was twisted slightly like a licorice stick where the cord connected to the inside of the heater. I was able to bend it back and I didn't notice any sections of the wire being hotter.
> So the light is suppose to stay on for a long time? Mine is keeping the water at about 80, but the light goes on for a about 30 seconds and goes off.


what dou you mean about "cord connected to the inside of the heater" theres no heater in the hood casing but the incnd light does give off quite a bit of heat. if it was twisted enough to make a noticeable crease after straightening it then it might be the problem. even if its not noticeable a few wire strands may be broken restricting the flow of electricity-> shorting out.

there may be a short in the wire. mine only goes off when i hit the switch. the only potential twists i have on my wire is a loose knot just after the wire enters the hood. the knot is there so i cant pull the wire out by force. plug your hood into a socket, turn on the light and bend/twist the wire in all directions. dont fold the wire in half completly but 80% so you dont cause any possible further damage. go inch by inch along the whole length of wire while bending it. if the light cuts out then you found the problematic area. 

you can also remove the protective cover for the light wiring and play around with the wires in the hood itself. if you can manage it you can remove the screw type wire connections (plastic cone shaped) and look for burnt wires or warm wire connections. if you cant get to the wires (blk-blk grounds and white black power) to put the marrettes (google it for pictures) back on dont bother with it. the wires for the marettes arent very long to start with. i wont know if lps will reject a return in this case. if the problem still persists bring the tank cover back to the store and get a new one.


----------



## MorningGlory (Nov 8, 2011)

I also just got this heater, and I put it in my 5.5 gallon tank four hours ago. It has raised the temperature, but only from 70 to 73, and it is on the highest setting. Does anybody else with 5 gallons of water have this problem, and should I buy a second Elite and use both, or try the Hydor (as I have heard it works very well)?

EDIT: I just found the instructions (I did not realize that the cardboard backing was a folded piece, with instructions in the middle) and it says to wait up to 12 hours for the water to reach the desired temperature. The pilot light is still on, so hopefully by the morning it will be much warmer, although I have read some reviews indicating that 73 is as hot as it may get. We'll see.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

MorningGlory said:


> I also just got this heater, and I put it in my 5.5 gallon tank four hours ago. It has raised the temperature, but only from 70 to 73, and it is on the highest setting. Does anybody else with 5 gallons of water have this problem, and should I buy a second Elite and use both, or try the Hydor (as I have heard it works very well)?
> 
> EDIT: I just found the instructions (I did not realize that the cardboard backing was a folded piece, with instructions in the middle) and it says to wait up to 12 hours for the water to reach the desired temperature. The pilot light is still on, so hopefully by the morning it will be much warmer, although I have read some reviews indicating that 73 is as hot as it may get. We'll see.


that'll be interesting to find out to me too. i have my 5gal holding at 26c and i can probably go a bit higher. not sure how much more but it wont be like that for a few weeks until the 2 betta are settled in.


----------



## MorningGlory (Nov 8, 2011)

Great, the pilot light just went out. I guess I need a different heater.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the Elite 25w in a 5.5 gallon and it heats to 80 F just fine after adjustment.


----------



## MorningGlory (Nov 8, 2011)

How long did it take for the water to reach that temperature?


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

I have the Hagen Elite 25W as well. I think it intentionally raises the temperature slowly over many on/off cycles to avoid cooking (and stressing) the fishies. Make small adjustments and give it 12-24 hours to stabilize before making further adjustment. The pilot light will NOT stay on continuously until a given temp is reached, it will cycle.


----------

